# About the NREMT website.



## fm_emt (Jun 1, 2006)

I talked to someone there on the phone today. I learned that they update the website once a day (weekdays only), at 5pm EST. They just dump everything into the database at that time. So sitting here banging away at the website all day won't change the results page... if you're not in the database, the db query is gonna keep coming up empty. ;-)


----------



## aarathi (Nov 14, 2007)

National Registry of Emergency Medical Technicians (NREMT) holds Standard Setting meeting for New Test Bank Items.


----------



## bstone (Nov 14, 2007)

their website is clunky and confusing. sort of like their tests.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 14, 2007)

bstone said:


> their website is clunky and confusing. sort of like their tests.



Damn, I never thought I'd ever agree with you but then you go and say something like this


----------



## bstone (Nov 14, 2007)

ffemt8978 said:


> Damn, I never thought I'd ever agree with you but then you go and say something like this



There is middleground for everyone. :usa:


----------



## thowle (Dec 16, 2007)

bstone said:


> their website is clunky and confusing. sort of like their tests.


I completely agree with you ... their website is packed with information, but finding it is the hard part -- it's not exactly in the "order" you would expect, or atleast not for me.

As for the tests, well... I thought it was actually easier than the tests given in-course, but the questions on NREMT sometimes did not make ANY sense what so ever, and the questions were well... I can't quiet think of a word to completely accurately describe it all.


----------



## mdtaylor (Dec 16, 2007)

thowle said:


> I can't quiet think of a word to completely accurately describe it all.



I call them critical thinking questions. They give you a question with 5 possible correct answers, of which you must choose the MOST correct answer. They are trying to see if you are a barely entry level candidate or well knowledgeable in the subject.


----------



## thowle (Dec 16, 2007)

Well I agree with that for the most part, and those questions are good.  But some of my questions were really really simple, and just crazy.  But then again, we all are supposed to get random questions, so probably no one else got the same as I did.


----------



## mdtaylor (Dec 16, 2007)

thowle said:


> Well I agree with that for the most part, and those questions are good.  But some of my questions were really really simple, and just crazy.  But then again, we all are supposed to get random questions, so probably no one else got the same as I did.



As I understand it, they are in no way random. The computer selects the difficulty of the next question based on the result of the previous question. (One reason you cannot go back and review or change answers.) When you miss one you get an easier one for the next, unless you progress to the next area. And when you get one right, your next will be harder unless you move to the next area. Source

But yes, random in the sense that no two tests are alike.


----------



## thowle (Dec 16, 2007)

Yeah, that's what I meant in the sense of "random"... meaning that, per each difficulty rating, there are probably over 50 questions.

Meaning that, even though you score well on difficulty "3", when moving to "4", the questions will be different as opposed to difficulty "4" questions for another candidate.


----------

